# House in the Woods, Yorkshire, February 2013



## Wakey Lad (Feb 16, 2013)

This dilapidated house was built in 1802 and has seen various alterations and additions during the 19th Century. The service wing is red brick built and is in far better condition than the main block which has suffered from several roof falls making most of the first floor inaccessible. 

Without doubt the best part of this Grade II Listed Building has to be the Venetian stair window and stairwell which in its hey day would have been highly decorated and no doubt an impressive space. Although the building is in a very poor state it is still very photogenic and is full of original features. 

Not many sites have caught my eye recently - but after seeing Derp Detective Royal Bob’s take on this place I decided to go take a look. 











 





 

 





















 

























 















Thanks for looking​


----------



## boxerheaven (Feb 16, 2013)

loving this especially the pic with the floors missing just needs a lick of paint


----------



## urban phantom (Feb 16, 2013)

Nice work mate looks a good mootch


----------



## demon-pap (Feb 16, 2013)

Good report dude, wouldn't mind a visit here myself.


----------



## muppix (Feb 16, 2013)

I love anything with a forest on the roof, as a rule. 

Seriously though, those stairs are ace, and the taps ... !

Nice find.


----------



## ocelot397 (Feb 16, 2013)

Any modern history on the place? Looks like it's been cleared recently?


----------



## UE-OMJ (Feb 16, 2013)

Love the roof in pic 2!


----------



## sonyes (Feb 17, 2013)

Quality pics as usual bud.....looks a nice place that


----------



## perjury saint (Feb 17, 2013)

*Lovely place and BOSTIN' pix...*


----------



## Wakey Lad (Feb 17, 2013)

No modern history - I would guess the building has not been touched for at least 20 years, the tyre tracks to the front of the building are because its near to a live farm. Point to note, there was a lot of shotgun fire in the surrounding woods whilst i was there - Thankfully i never met the farmer 


ocelot397 said:


> Any modern history on the place? Looks like it's been cleared recently?


----------



## shot_in_the_dark (Feb 17, 2013)

stunning shots and stunning pics, thanks for sharing


----------



## flyboys90 (Feb 17, 2013)

Thats been a nice house!suprised to see the staircase still intact.Great photos thanks for sharing.


----------



## ZerO81 (Feb 17, 2013)

Belting set of shots as ever mate


----------



## ocelot397 (Feb 17, 2013)

Wakey Lad said:


> No modern history - I would guess the building has not been touched for at least 20 years, the tyre tracks to the front of the building are because its near to a live farm. Point to note, there was a lot of shotgun fire in the surrounding woods whilst i was there - Thankfully i never met the farmer



Such a shame another grand house is going to go to waste!


----------



## Judderman62 (Feb 17, 2013)

thats a very nice looking place and as always you shot it well matey


----------



## PROJ3CTM4YH3M (Feb 17, 2013)

Nice work mate this place looks really cool!


----------



## urbex13 (Feb 17, 2013)

Brilliant shots mate, I'm going to have to have a snoop for this.


----------



## Carlh (Feb 18, 2013)

nice work  good photos too


----------



## Pedrfardd (Feb 19, 2013)

Like this report a lot .... good stuff .


----------



## shatners (Feb 19, 2013)

That staircase is cracking mate... I seem to be developing a bit of an infatuation with these ornate handrails Im seeing everywhere


----------



## Solid State (Feb 19, 2013)

Beautiful staircase, such a shame!

Fantastic pics, thanks for sharing.


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Feb 24, 2013)

luv the ivy around the guttering gives it a very surreal appearance, u were brave climbing them staires


----------



## morphlet (Feb 28, 2013)

Good report, poor old house that would have been striking in its day. It does seem to have acquired a rather nice wig though.


----------



## Lucky Pants (Feb 28, 2013)

Really nice shots really super looking place like the character of the building, thanks for sharing .


----------



## skankypants (Mar 1, 2013)

Top work as always Mr Lad!


----------



## shatners (Mar 1, 2013)

Cracking shots there mate.

Those crazy Victorians, planting trees in their guttering!


----------



## Stussy (Mar 5, 2013)

Nice report, lovely bit of stair porn!


----------



## HughieD (Mar 5, 2013)

One word - fantastic. Love the processing - really suit the mood of the place.


----------



## addictedmedia (Mar 6, 2013)

great shots and love the stairs


----------



## meinbfd (Mar 7, 2013)

*hi*

I would love to visit love the place thank you for the pics


----------



## steve2109 (Mar 7, 2013)

Super photos, write up and explore, loved it, place looks great.. Tap shot is really good


----------



## Sshhhh... (Mar 8, 2013)

Fantastic shots! Love the stairs


----------



## Landie_Man (Mar 9, 2013)

Awesome work. Derelict atleast 25 years.


----------



## NakedEye (Mar 10, 2013)

sensational place! wow! those glass jars on the shelf.....not keen on the mintage type display of the photos hurts my eyes! but lovely report...cheers for sharing...a must see .....


----------



## muppet (Mar 10, 2013)

such a waste of a fine house cracking set of pics thanks for the post


----------



## Bigdavey2 (Mar 18, 2013)

beautifully put together what a gold mine well done


----------



## jezamon (Apr 17, 2013)

Wow, great shots!


----------



## Dolly(male) (Apr 17, 2013)

awesome pics !!


----------



## cathyanne (Apr 21, 2013)

What a gorgeous staircase!


----------

